# Ryobi 410R tiller



## retrofitter (Jun 9, 2009)

Hello all, first post about problem. I have a Ryobi 410R tiller that I acquired from my mother in law. It has been used very little but has been sitting for a good many years and the fuel lines and primer bulb are rotten and brittle. I purchased a new primer bulb and some 3/32"ID-3/16"OD fuel line. I can't seem to figure out how the lines are seal in the bottom of the fuel tank. Maybe the lines are the wrong size for the model that I have. I can't find any information on the serial no. series that I have. S/N 503163238: engine family SN403UB24RA-EM: Date Code 503.
It looks as if the fuel filter and fuel return pass thru the holes in the tank(3/16" holes) and the line fits over the male parts and you push the plastic washer up tight against the bottom of the tank, but with the line on the fittings, no way they are going to go thru the 3/16" holes in the tank.
Do I have the wrong size fuel line for this model #? Maybe the newer model 410R have different configuration.
Thanks for any help or advice, otherwise it's going to the dump.
Tom


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

The hole in the fuel tank for the return line is usually slightly smaller then the hole for the fuel supply line. The fuel line is attached to the fuel filter and then pulled back out of the fuel tank working the nipple on the filter into the hole in the tank to seal it. The washer is pushed on to help keep the filter from going back into the tank. You have to work and stretch the hose out to get the nipple and line back out through the hole in the tank (not the easiest thing to do). Be sure the line you purchased is rated for fuel, regular vinyl line is not intended for gas.

Best of luck...


----------



## retrofitter (Jun 9, 2009)

Thanks for the reply 30yeartech,
The fuel line is Tygon. I will try again. I can't get the nipple to even start going into the hole in the tank and if I do get it by pushing and stretching, the washer will probably break before it goes over the hose covered nipple. Is it possible with this older model that the fuel line had a thinner wall?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Tygon is what I use when I replace these hoses. Believe it or not, Tygon is much softer and pliable then what the OEM hoses are. It will fit, and the washer will go on without breaking.


----------



## retrofitter (Jun 9, 2009)

Thanks again for your help. Pulling, pushing, and stretching of the fuel line was the key. It fired right up and runs fine after setting idle for about 10 years.
Tom


----------

